# Cosequin



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

At $77 for 120 Cosequin chewables, it's time to shop for a better price. Does anyone have a favorite internet supplier? Are there any scams out there to watch for? I did see one for $39, plus $5 shipping. That would save me over $200 per year. I will stay with the vet for all other meds and am only shopping around for Cosequin.

Thanks


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

http://www.vetmeddirect.com/Arthritis-Joint-Care.htm

Cheaper in the larger quantities, of course.

If you really want to save $$, get the powder form. (It's made for horses but it's the same stuff ... my vet told me that and she has horses and dogs.) Just a little hassle to figure out the dosages.

JS


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

try www.discountpetdrugs.com .

I have ordered from them twice.

Steve

COSEQUIN DS Chewable (120 Tablets)


Regular price: $68.95
Sale price: $39.99


----------

